# We should make a list of servers that don't tip in each city



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Make up a public list of every person who works at a restaurant in a city who doesn't tip their Uber or Lyft driver.
Then when we go out to eat, find a restaurant on that list and ask for the specific waitress. Of course, stiff the waitress with a note on the receipt.


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

I've given a server and bartender 5 stars on their tip line before (whilst throwing their barback $5 when I left).


----------

